# Who Dun It [D3]



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

24 hours for night actions.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

So sorry for being late!

All of you awaken to the sound of rustling breeze. It is morning, yet no one can leave. You were all brought by a shuttle that refuses to come back until the mafia were ridden of. Even if it did come back, the doors are locked and there is no exit route. 

Thankfully, everyone is alive. One person see's a note by their bed, it reads;

"1/5/99 is more than just the date of Blue and White.
A Tuesday leads you to answers that are right.
This clue is however, much more than it seems.
For this clue may be the ticket to your dreams (Or lives)"

Everyone decides to keep on going, but they cannot forget the clue....

*No one died*

48 hours for lynchings.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*

uh, I have nothing
We are allowed to abstain right, because right now we don't really have any leads unless I'm missing something


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*

abstaining is permitted, but only every other day. (like Abstain, lynch, lynch, abstain, lynch, lynch, lynch,abstain, etc)

Look at the clue, because that is the ticket to the game. (i will be giving clues every day phase)

Now think of the clue outside the box


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*

clue inspection!

1599=LS99

do I win life yet


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*

Nope.
Instead you lost The Game.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*



RK-10 said:


> 1599=LS99


Holy nonsense. I thought it had to do with Macintosh computers...

(Blue and White released on 1/5/99) Oh wait, more than. Okay.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*



RK-10 said:


> clue inspection!
> 
> 1599=LS99
> 
> do I win life yet


That...actually makes sense. :o


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*

giving another 12 hours


----------



## Zapi (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*

Do we have any leads other than what RK said? I'm suspicious of LS now myself, but I dunno about the rest of you.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*

I think you'll find that glace's Join Date was a Tuesday. And his is the only one that is a Tuesday.

But that's all I got.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*

they seem like ok leads, but nothing really like "OMG THAT IS THE BEST CLUE EVER" or anything really convicting.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D1]*

NIGHT TIME, CAUSE YOU GUYS ARE LAZY!

*NO ONE WAS LYNCHED! 24 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS*

Now go to bed!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [N1]*

The sun rises up. The 6 take roleca- wait 6? Pig Serpent is no where to be seen. Suddenly, a sound came from the vent. One person goes to open the vent shaft, and the body of Pig serpent drifts from it.

Upon inspection, it is revealed Pig serpent is innocent.

there is another note.

"The last clue was to mislead you
For it is not JUST white and blue,
but black and purple too

If you look at the left of everyone on this site.
This clue is your ticket, all you need is sight."

*Pig Serpent is dead. 

24 hours for discussion*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [N1]*

My avatar is black and purple.

I find this slightly misleading

EDIT: IT'S WHITE AND BLUE TOO SFSDHFOSDJFOSDIFHS


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

LAWL
What does this mean?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

Twin.
Note, this is much different from fishing brother or lover. If your twin dies, then the next day phase, you are the one to decide who to kill, no matter what everyone else says.

You are also notified about your twin. [/b]_______ and KR-9 are Twins[/b]

*I have sent this PM to the both of you.

PMquoted.

Also nice fail with the BBcode


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

Wait a- aw damn! I MESSED UP AGAIN! this willbe my only mess up.

Adding on to the flavor text;

As everyone is discussing, a sound russtles in the vent. You thought the rusttling wat the deceased corpse. But it wasnt! It was the _Living_ Pig serpent. Even Pig serpent wonders how he lived, but it turns out, he was never dead.

*Pig Serpent is living.*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

seriously?

stop messing up


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

hey, this will be the last mess up in this.

Or do you wanna be modkilled? (nah, i'd never do that)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

...
....
.....
Wow.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

thii2 ii2 what ii mean by "iinexperiienced".


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

1 KNOW, R1GHT?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

I KNOW, RIGHT?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

A slight mess up is all. (i'm hosting 3 others, of course i'll mess up!)

now stay on topic!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

Yeah, I'm a really heavy sleeper...

also, hmmm


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

...
I'm gonna say *abstain*.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

Fine.

Boring with mess ups, no lynch.

*24 hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [N2]*

No one died, and your lives are boring.

*24 hours for lynchings*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, i'll add 12 more hours...but we have quite a few modkills.

Suddenly, *Flower Doll, Zapi, Chief Zackrai, and Glace* slumped to the floor. they were found to be deceased.

Then, a marking appeared on all the 4 deceased's necks. it was a mark showing a celebi outline, with te colors of purple and black. The moderator has taken them out of the game.

An inspection on Glace's body showed he was mafia.

Suddenly, a note appears from no where;

"3 remain
1 innocent
1 mafia

....you must have thought i have miscounted....well, no i have not.

Now head my words.
All my other notes have been jokes!
If you follow this note,
you can win....or die trying!"

*Flower Doll is dead. Innocent

Chief Zackrai is dead. Innocent

Zapi is dead. Innocent

Glace is dead. Mafia

24 more hours for lynchings!

RK-9 is the king of the votes for today*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd say 1 Mafia, 1 Innocent, and one third-party. (Alien, Survivor, ect.)


EDIT: RK-9, what does it mean about you being the king of the votes for today?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

It means he is in control of all voting, no matter what anyone says!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 5, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> It means he is in control of all voting, no matter what anyone says!


Is that like a role thing, or is that just a thing that has been happening and I just haven't noticed it?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

It tis a role thing.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok, you guys are boring!

*24 hours for night actions*


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 8, 2011)

WAIT I WAS AFK

VOTELYNCH *LS99 INSTAKILL KK*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok....i'll alow it.

Suddenly, RK-9 targets LS99. LS99 drops dead, and it was revealed he was mafia.

Pig serpent comes out of the shadows.


"Arcanine" Pig serpant says.

"Its RK-9" RK-9 scowls.

"What ever!" Pig serpent continues, "I...i was the alien.....i was found in the ducts...remember? Well.....I was activated......and to make sure you wont talk...."

Pig serpent walks up to RK-9. RK-9 backs away.

"W-what are you doing?" RK-9 franticlly says.

"To make sure you wont talk......" Pig serpent says, " I want you to take this barrel of ice cream so you wont talk"

RK-9 looks a little surprised, but relieved.

"Ummm.....oookaaaaaay......thanks.......i guess" RK-9 says.

Pig serpent looks out the window. " Hey....the rain's let up! We can leave!"

The ghost of DarkAura appears before them.

"Yes. I am happy that you two are alive. I was the one sending those notes. Although i would have been in some major trouble for giving an easy hint for who was mafia, so i started telling fake hints. To tell the truth, the first hint that mentioned tuesday, that was not directed at Glace, although it is a MAJOR coincidence. You may leave now, and consider yourselves lucky! I wish you two the best of luck"


DarkAura disappears.

The two walk out the door, able to continue with their lives.

*LS99 is dead. Mafia

THE END! Innocent and Alien WIN!*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Who Dun It [D2]*

>:U


You had already ended Day!


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fuck yes.


----------

